# Maiden Voyage With 2013 250Rs



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

We took the 2013 250rs less than a mile from my house and did a three day test. I am happy to report that all worked well with no major issues. We had a great time and look forward to many more memories. I am even getting better towing and backing with this trailer. This site happens to be a full hookup with wifi access. It is even a pull thru site, so I cheated a little. I did have to back the trailer in my driveway though...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like a nice setup!









Enjoy!


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to see other families out there enjoying themselves! I can't imagine being without our Outback. So many good memories to be made every weekend! I hope you have as good of time with yours as we do ours.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Looks like you have a great spot. The camp grounds are just up the road from my home in La Mesa. Prices seem reasonable… let me know how you like your stay. Enjoy the super weather that we are having. Where did you get your O.B. Holland Motors? Did they treat you well?


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like a great place! And if you forget something your close to home


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Paul said:


> Looks like you have a great spot. The camp grounds are just up the road from my home in La Mesa. Prices seem reasonable&#8230; let me know how you like your stay. Enjoy the super weather that we are having. Where did you get your O.B. Holland Motors? Did they treat you well?


We enjoyed our stay. The campgrounds and facilities are kept very clean. Wifi access was good too. I tried to work with Holland Motors but they only had a 230rs. I asked him if he could order a 250rs and he told me that he would not and was only interested in selling what was in his inventory. I ended up at Mike Thompson RV in Fountain Valley.


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

Pictures of smiling, happy kids say it all. Congrats.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Great looking rig...Happy Camping !


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Those pics are what it is all about. Golden stuff right there. We love it.

-CC


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Danodog said:


> Looks like you have a great spot. The camp grounds are just up the road from my home in La Mesa. Prices seem reasonable&#8230; let me know how you like your stay. Enjoy the super weather that we are having. Where did you get your O.B. Holland Motors? Did they treat you well?


We enjoyed our stay. The campgrounds and facilities are kept very clean. Wifi access was good too. I tried to work with Holland Motors but they only had a 230rs. I asked him if he could order a 250rs and he told me that he would not and was only interested in selling what was in his inventory. I ended up at Mike Thompson RV in Fountain Valley.
[/quote]

How was your dealing with Mike Thompson RV? They have some really bad reviews on the net. Looking at getting a Montana 5th wheel in the near future.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Paul said:


> Looks like you have a great spot. The camp grounds are just up the road from my home in La Mesa. Prices seem reasonable&#8230; let me know how you like your stay. Enjoy the super weather that we are having. Where did you get your O.B. Holland Motors? Did they treat you well?


We enjoyed our stay. The campgrounds and facilities are kept very clean. Wifi access was good too. I tried to work with Holland Motors but they only had a 230rs. I asked him if he could order a 250rs and he told me that he would not and was only interested in selling what was in his inventory. I ended up at Mike Thompson RV in Fountain Valley.
[/quote]

How was your dealing with Mike Thompson RV? They have some really bad reviews on the net. Looking at getting a Montana 5th wheel in the near future.
[/quote]

Do you your homework and be prepared to walk out a couple of times. I was able to get my price lowered and the interest rate lowered to 4.99% which beat my credit union by 2 points. We worked with Danny Corvis. Mention my name to see if he remembers me. I might even get a referral fee.....haha.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Danodog said:


> Looks like you have a great spot. The camp grounds are just up the road from my home in La Mesa. Prices seem reasonable&#8230; let me know how you like your stay. Enjoy the super weather that we are having. Where did you get your O.B. Holland Motors? Did they treat you well?


We enjoyed our stay. The campgrounds and facilities are kept very clean. Wifi access was good too. I tried to work with Holland Motors but they only had a 230rs. I asked him if he could order a 250rs and he told me that he would not and was only interested in selling what was in his inventory. I ended up at Mike Thompson RV in Fountain Valley.
[/quote]

How was your dealing with Mike Thompson RV? They have some really bad reviews on the net. Looking at getting a Montana 5th wheel in the near future.
[/quote]

Do you your homework and be prepared to walk out a couple of times. I was able to get my price lowered and the interest rate lowered to 4.99% which beat my credit union by 2 points. We worked with Danny Corvis. Mention my name to see if he remembers me. I might even get a referral fee.....haha.
[/quote]

FYI, I went to the RV show in San Diego last weekend and Holland said that they were getting out of the O.B. line. I am not on any schedule to get the fiver so I can play the dealers against each other. Looks like I am going to go with the 3100RL or 3400RL. Big upgrade!


----------

